# C:\Windows\SysWOW64 springt automatisch auf.



## maar (20. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen,

wie in der Überschrift schon zu erkennen springt nach dem Systemstart ca. 1-2 Minuten später automatisch folgendes Verzeichniss in den Vordergrund 

*C:\Windows\SysWOW64*

Kanns mir gar nicht erklären wieso und was es mit dem Ordner auf sich hat? Kann das ein Virus sein oder eine falsche Systeminterne Einstellung?


----------



## mattinator (20. Juli 2013)

Starte mal msconfig (Systemkonfiguration) und prüfe die Einträge unter dem Systemstart-Reiter. Da wird irgendeiner drin stehen, der nicht (mehr) korrekt ist. Falls Du es nicht anhand der Einträge erkennen kannst, einfach alle deaktivieren und dann schrittweise reaktivieren sowie danach ab- und anmelden. Dann solltest Du es schnell herausfinden. Oder Du ziehst in msconfig mal die Spalte Befehl so breit, dass man alle Einträge lesen kann und postest hier ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## maar (20. Juli 2013)

alles klar. Danke Erstmal. Ich habe ein paar werte deaktiviert. Werde bei nächsten start sehen ob es wieder kommt und mich hier melden.


----------



## maar (23. Juli 2013)

So es hat nichts gebracht was ich da ausgeschalten habe. Der Ordner geht weiterhin automatisch auf.

HIer hab ich die Befehlsspalte komplett gescreent.
Was man links nicht sieht ist alles C\


----------



## XT1024 (23. Juli 2013)

Bei der Menge überrascht es jedenfalls nicht, dass der Ordner erst nach 2 Minuten geöffnet wird. 
Ist das alles? Der scrollbalken sieht nicht so aus.

Den mutmaßlichen Übeltäter habe ich dort nicht entdeckt aber creative und realtek (Audio?) Zeug im Autostart. 
Sonst würde ich stumpf mal alles bis auf das AV Zeug deaktivieren und ausprobieren.

PS: Bei ccleaner kann man das Fenster für etwas mehr Übersicht vergrößern und auch Einträge direkt deaktivieren oder löschen.


----------



## maar (24. Juli 2013)

das ist alles was du da siehst, hab zwei screenshots zu einem zusammengefügt deshalb sieht der Balken nicht so aus wie er soll.
Realtek ist Audio. Aber ich wüsste nicht was ich von Creative habe....  Hab wieder einiges ausgemacht mal sehen was sich ergibt


----------



## XT1024 (24. Juli 2013)

Naja der 2. und 6. Eintrag ist lt. Suche halt irgendetwas von Creative.


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2013)

Gibt zwar auch Tools dafür, aber am schnellsten kommst Du vllt. so zum Ziel:


alle Einträge deaktivieren
die Befehle mal über die Zwischenablage in eine Textdatei kopieren
Rechner neu starten und nach der Anmeldung aus der Textdatei alle Befehle schrittweise ausführen, am besten im cmd-Fenster, da siehst Du auch ggf. auftretende Fehler


----------

